# FLASH: Australia's new F88SA2 Upgrade w/M203PI fitted - Pics



## 1feral1 (9 Oct 2009)

For my EME 'armourer' brethern (and gunnuts at large  ;D ).

Firstly, I am NOT a lover of the AUG, and IMHO the Australian over-engineered version, but I have carried this rifle (F88SA1 Carbine) in peace and on operations in Iraq. I thought I'd pass on some generic info about this latest Aussie developed weapons system, as many are curious about it, and this version is news (for now).

The new Thales F88 (AUG 'Austeyr') Special A2 with the fitting of the US M203PI 40mm GLA. For the characteristcs of both weapons systems, heaps of public information can be found on google, or through Janes.

This rifle will fast replace the older green/black F88's w/508mm bbls. According to the Army rag, the Army publically claims there are several thousand in the system now, and these have been in theatre in the MEAO and other areas for some time.

For more public detailed information one can also google it and find more details on the A2 if they like. The new rifle is however interim with the Thales A3 coming out in 18-20 months from now, with versions for marksman and grenadier, etc.

What is this new rifle? To sum up, its a khaki coloured F88, designed to visually minimize weapons signature. An new 'ergo' designed outer casing for the 1.5x optics has been put forward (same style Aussie retical - differs from the original a la 1977 AUG donut), with a picatinny rail on top, an extended standard picatinny rail w/another sling swivel ( for 3 point slings etc) has also been incorperated. Also on the RH side a new torch adapter has been implemented and the NAD mount has been moved further to teh rear of the rifle.

Enjoy the pics.

OWDU 

1. The flash suppressor, foregrip, and bayonet boss have been removed.

2. Bare barrel, awaitng interbar instalation.

3. Installing interbar and tightening retaining nut


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Oct 2009)

More.

1. Applying some locktite to the flash suppressor threads on the barrel

2. Fitting of the flash suppressor


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Oct 2009)

The rifle mounted w/GLA

This is a configured LH weapon, and this can be converted to RH if desired by changing the bolt and gauging HS. Overall an easy job, and one of the advantages to this modular weapon system.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Oct 2009)

A view of the torch/NAD assembly bracket

A view of the interbar and gas regulator.

Hope you enjoyed the pics.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Oct 2009)

For reference, here is the F88SA1 with M203PI.

Regards,

OWDU


----------

